# Christmas is coming!!



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

I've a question for all you fishin nuts out there. Firstly my husband is a serious muskie fisherman, so much it scares me sometimes, and he has just about everything for fishing. Boat, a gazillion rods and lures, ice fishing stuff, pretty much everything. For all you guys that have everything, what would be the perfect christmas gift to get? I bought him a survival suit last year, and a gas ice drill thingy the year before, and so on. I need some ideas guys. Help a girl out. Thnx


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Magazine subscriptions are always nice. Esox Angler is a major muskie mag. But In-Fisherman is a good one, they usually have at least 8 or 10 articles a year.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You could promise to clean and cook all the fish he catches for a year for him


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont think you could go wrong with a gift certificate from Rollie&Helens musky shop


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Gift Certificate to his favorite sporting goods store.

Each year the newest and greatest thingy comes out.


----------



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

Great ideas! Thanks everyone. Sad thing is. he has 2 subscriptions already, Esox and Muskie Hunter, and a friend is already getting him a gift certificate.
BTW ice drill thingy is one of those things. You know. That make holes in the ice you fill up with gas. :roll: :lol: 
I am definately liking the smoker idea.



> You could promise to clean and cook all the fish he catches for a year for him


Riiiiiiiiight, that'll happen. :lol:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

make it a year of gifts

Christmas - A Foodsaver packaging machine.
Valentines - Curing packets
B-day Smoker

Then for next Christmas, you could get a nice meat grinder/stuffer for sausage making.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

You could always go with a really nice GPS.


----------



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

> You could always go with a really nice GPS.


got one...


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Or, how about letting him stuff his sausage?


----------



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Maybe I'm going out on a limb here,...but shouldn't that be more than just at Christmas?????


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

Maybe a birthday too.....


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Tough house!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

That's what happens when you go fishing everyday!


----------



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

One man's hobby was fishing. He spent all his weekends near the river or by the lake, paying no attention to weather. One Sunday, early in the morning, he went to the river as usual. It was cold and raining, so he decided to return back to his house. 
The man came in, went to his bedroom, undressed and lay near his wife. The lights were off and he snuggled up behind her. She didn't even turn around.

"What terrible weather today, Honey," he said to her.

"Yes, she answered. "And my idiot husband went fishing."


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You could get him a week long fishing trip to Canada and a week long shopping spree for yourself, he'll love the shopping idea.


----------



## muskiegirl (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay. I've decided on a ice fishing shelter. I've been to tons of fishing stores, and found some good ones, but I found an excellent deal on a "Hillary" brand shelter, not in a a store, but from an ad. I've never heard of this name for shelters and neither has the store clerks. If anyone has heard of this and knows whether they're good or not, please let me know. Thanks a lot! 
(i've also posted this in the ice-fishing forum)
:beer:


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't know about a hillary. Make sure it has a floor whatever you get him. You cant go wrong with a Shapell. (sp)
Now, I will suggest, if he ice fishes (and does not have one and you have the cash to spend on it) that much. Get him a Vexlar f/L-18 fish finder.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

A one week trip to Eagle Lake, Lake Rowan, Lac Suel, LOTW....

A new Truglide Tremor (12")
New custom 8' Thorne brothers rod
New custom 7'6" Thorne brother rod
Guided trip with Mike Hulbert (indiana)
COuple of Hughes River Hughey glide baits.
New Lake wood to store all them lures
A plane ticket to the Chicago Musky Expo
A plane ticket to the MN expo

I've musky fished a "couple" of times and these are a few things that I would like... :lol: :lol:


----------

